# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Top những mỹ phẩm thái lan được ưa chuộng hiện nay

## storeviettel

Xứ Chùa Vàng không chỉ nổi tiếng có các danh lam thắng cảnh, chùa chiền, các món ăn độc đáo mà còn bởi hằng ha sa số những loại mỹ phẩm ngon, bổ, rẻ. Dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn điểm qua 10 thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng chất lượng cao, giá phải chăng và ưa thích mang người Việt để bạn dễ dàng lựa tìm trong chuyến du lịch sắp tới.



Table of Contents


Mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng Oriental Princess
Karmart - Nhà cung ứng mỹ phẩm bậc nhất Thái Lan
SenSpa - Làm đẹp chuẩn "spa"
Sukhita - mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng từ thiên nhiên
Mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên Thái Lan Lemongrass
Mỹ phẩm Stira - Liệu pháp từ thiên nhiên
Panpuri - Mỹ phẩm từ thảo mộc phương Đông
Mistine - Mỹ phẩm xách tay Thái Lan được ưa chuộng tại Việt Nam
Yoko - Dòng sản phẩm quen thuộc với người Việt
Mỹ phẩm Thái Lan nhãn hàng Aron
Mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng Oriental Princess
Oriental Princess là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng vô cùng nổi tiếng tại xứ Chùa Vàng, được bán đa dạng tại các cửa hàng mỹ phẩm, cực kỳ thị,. Ngoài các sản phẩm coi ngó da, Oriental Princess còn nức danh sở hữu dòng sản phẩm trang điểm (kem nền, phấn phủ, son môi.) thích hợp hoàn toàn với nhan sắc da châu Á và có độ an toàn cực kỳ cao.


Oriental Princess - mỹ phẩm Thái Lan nổi tiếng
Karmart - Nhà sản xuất mỹ phẩm bậc nhất Thái Lan
Nếu bạn còn lần khần chưa biết đi Thái cần tậu mỹ phẩm gì thì những nhãn hiệu tới từ nhà cung cấp mỹ phẩm Karmart sẽ là một lựa tậu lý tưởng. Bạn sở hữu thể lựa chọn từ Cathy Doll (thương hiệu quá quen thuộc có những thanh niên Việt Nam), cho đến các nhãn hiệu khác nhu Boya, Baby Bright,. với toàn bộ những cái sản phẩm từ trông nom da, coi sóc tóc, coi sóc cơ thể cho đến trang điểm. Thật ra thì bây giờ Karmart đã có mặt ở Việt Nam, ngoại giả trường hợp tìm ngay tại Thái Lan thì bạn sẽ được giá tiền "hời" hơn rất nhiều, lại còn được thỏa thích tìm lựa, test thử.


Một store bán mỹ phẩm Karmart tại Thái Lan
SenSpa - Làm đẹp chuẩn "spa"
Một trong nhũng thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng nổi tiếng khác chính là SenSpa. Đây là nhãn hàng coi ngó sắc đẹp đẹp chuyên nghiệp chiết xuất từ những chiếc thảo mộc thiên nhiên, đã và đang được nhiều các spa, thẩm mỹ viện uy tín tại Thái Lan, Việt Nam và Nga sử dụng. SenSpa bây giờ với đa dạng mẫu sản phẩm khác nhau, đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu về trông nom và nuôi dưỡng da, giúp da luôn khỏe mạnh, song song tạo cảm giác thư giãn, sảng khoái khi sử dụng.

https://shopmyphamtaihaiphong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcantho.blogspot.com/
SenSpa - Làm đẹp chuẩn "spa"
Sukhita - mỹ phẩm Thái Lan chính hãng từ thiên nhiên
Sukhita là nhãn hiệu mỹ phẩm bình dân, phổ biến tại Thái Lan, sở hữu thành phần chứa các chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên thấp cho làn da, mái tóc. Các sản phẩm của Sukhita thường được đóng gói trong bao tị nạnh khá đơn giản nhưng không kém phần tinh tế. Bạn với thể dễ dàng chọn tìm mỹ phẩm Thái Lan Sukhita tại các chợ, những cửa hàng mỹ phẩm hoặc tại các spa, trọng điểm massage.


Sukhita là nhãn hiệu mỹ phẩm bình dân, đa dạng tại Thái Lan
Mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên Thái Lan Lemongrass
Nếu bạn mê say mỹ phẩm handmade thì Lemongrass sẽ là lựa mua hoàn hảo nhất dành cho bạn. Tất cả các sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Thái Lan này đều được chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ các thành phần thiên nhiên sạch và an toàn. Lemongrass cũng sở hữu phổ biến cái sản phẩm đáp ứng các nhu cầu của các nhóm người sử dụng khác nhau (trẻ em, tuổi teen, người trung niên,.), và đề cập cả những người có làn da nhạy cảm, khó chiều cũng với thể sử dụng được.

----------

